# Wie warm ist es bei euch auf der Arbeit??



## MeisterLampe81 (11 Juli 2010)

Mich interessiert, wie warm es bei euch auf der Arbeit ist. Habt Ihr alle ein vollklimatisiertes Büro oder doch eher einen Platz unter der Sonne??

Bei mir waren es gestern Mittag im Büro angenehme 27°C. Klimaanlage?? Fehlanzeige!!

In unseren Produktionshallen ist es zwischen 35 - 38°C (Freitag auf Samstag Nacht) und 40 - 48°C Mittags bzw Nachmittags. Die Hitze macht auch unseren Produktionsanlagen zu schaffen. Klimaanlagen steigen reihenweise aus und die Ölkühler kriegen die Maschinen nicht mehr runtergekühlt. 


Wie siehts bei euch aus?? Ähnliche Probleme??


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Jan (11 Juli 2010)

Im Büro sind es ca. 30°C aber nur wenn die Klimaanlage von Morgens an auf voller Leistung läuft. Eine große Fensterfront ist ja schön um mal raus zu schauen, aber wenn von morgens bis mittags die Sonne rein scheint, wirds schon warm. (Rolläden sollen demnächst montiert werden).

Auf der Baustelle sitze ich momentan bei ca. 40°C im Schaltschrank.

Habe bei einer früheren Firma auch schon bei 80 - 95°C gearbeitet.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Juli 2010)

*Klima...*

Bei uns gibts in jedem Zimmer eine Klimanlage....  Voll aufgedreht, und man friert sogar bei den jetzigen Ausentemperaturen...


----------



## Homer79 (11 Juli 2010)

...bei mir ists auch viel zu warm  unterm dach ohne dämmung ;(
...den anlagen geht es ähnlich...wir haben auch mehr ausfälle als sonst...
aber man freut sich noch mehr auf den feierabend


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Juli 2010)

Aufm Schreibtisch stehn zwei Multifans - das hilft schonmal ganz grob. Nicht nur im S5-Rack, sondern auch dem Proggie ) Meinen Chef nervt allerdings das Gesurre. Aber bisweilen dreht er auch mal eines der Dinger zu sich 

Klima hab ich auch, nur nicht im Büro, da gibts nur Jalousien. Aber mein Schlafzimmer, das ist jetzt richtig geil runtergekühlt. Für eine erholsame Tiefschlafphase reichts, da muss ich mich sogar noch zudecken. Gut - morgen früh steht der Zeiger bestimmt wieder auf 24°C (aber die Klimaanlage nachts durchlaufen lassen ist für mich zu riskant - steifer Hals und Schnupfen drohen).

Ach ja, wenn ich beim Endkunden bin, kann ich mich auch nur am WE beklagen, wenn keine Produktion ist und demzufolge die Haustechnik schläft. Ansonsten lassen meine Lebensmittelbetriebe während Produktion in Sachen Raumklima nichts anbrennen! (Da ist schon eher mitten im Sommer mit Schnupfen zu rechnen.)


----------



## Jan (11 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts in jedem Zimmer eine Klimanlage.... Voll aufgedreht, und man friert sogar bei den jetzigen Ausentemperaturen...


 
Welcher Hersteller und welcher Typ ist das denn?

Wäre evt. eine alternative zu unserer jetzigen Klimaanlage.


Ich hatte mal den Fall, dass ich auf das PLS geschaut habe und plötzlich kam eine Meldung "Brandalarm". 
Da habe ich meinen Cheff angerufen, ihn informiert und bin dann hoch zu den Schaltschränken.
Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass bei einer Raumtemperatur von ca. 60°C die Klimaanlagen in den Schaltschränken es nicht geschafft haben, die Schränke runterzukühlen.
Kurz gesagt, ein Frequenzumrichter ist in Übertemperatur gegangen und diese Meldung wurde im PLS ale "Brandalarm" angezeigt. 
Wir haben dann manuell gekühlt (Dachluken, Türen und Schaltschränke auf).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juli 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Im Büro sind es ca. 30°C aber nur wenn die Klimaanlage von Morgens an auf voller Leistung läuft. Eine große Fensterfront ist ja schön um mal raus zu schauen, aber wenn von morgens bis mittags die Sonne rein scheint, wirds schon warm. (Rolläden sollen demnächst montiert werden).
> 
> Auf der Baustelle sitze ich momentan bei ca. 40°C im Schaltschrank.
> 
> Habe bei einer früheren Firma auch schon bei 80 - 95°C gearbeitet.


 
Kann das sein das deine Thermometer defekt sind oder willst du
mir ernsthaft erzählen das so etwas ein Mensch aushält. 
Denk bitte daran das bei 100 grad Wasser an zu kochen fängt, 
wenn ich so einen Quatsch lese von 95 grad, koche ich schon bei
30 grad.
Ach ja heute hatten Sie in Bielefeld einen ICE gestoppt, weil die
klimmaanlage ausgefallen war und junge Menschen bei 50 grad eine
Kollaps bekommen haben...ja ja 95 grad


----------



## Approx (12 Juli 2010)

Leute, wenn euch warm ist, dann braucht ihr doch nur ein paar Wochen zurück denken: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swGnmWGfP0Q&feature=related

*ROFL*

PS: Winter ist auch Kacke!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ach ja heute hatten Sie in Bielefeld einen ICE gestoppt, weil die
> klimmaanlage ausgefallen war und junge Menschen bei 50 grad eine
> Kollaps bekommen haben...



Hallo,

dort soll es auch noch nichts zu Trinken gegeben haben, was
wahrscheinlich schlimmer war, als die 50° an sich.

Die 90° - 95° hat man in der klassischen bei Sauna, da bin ich 
persönlich eher nach 10 Minuten "fertig" als nach 15.


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Juli 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> ... Habe bei einer früheren Firma auch schon bei 80 - 95°C gearbeitet.


wenn das jetzt von Dia gekommen wäre, dann hätte ich ja nichts gesagt ... aber so ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juli 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Leute, wenn euch warm ist, dann braucht ihr doch  nur ein paar Wochen zurück denken: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swGnmWGfP0Q&feature=related



Na, ob es mir bei der Geschwindigkeit nicht mir trotzdem warm 
werden würde


----------



## vierlagig (12 Juli 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> wenn das jetzt von Dia gekommen wäre, dann hätte ich ja nichts gesagt ... aber so ...



temperatur in der hölle < 444,6°C



> Aus den verfügbaren Daten kann die Temperatur des Himmels ziemlich genau berechnet werden.
> Unsere Quelle ist die Bibel. In Jes.30,26 lesen wir: Ferner wird das Licht des Mondes stark wie das Licht der Sonne sein und das Licht der Sonne wird siebenmal stärker sein als das Licht von sieben Tagen.
> 
> Daher erhält der Himmel vom Mond soviel Strahlung, wie wir von der Sonne erhalten, und darüber hinaus von der Sonne 7 x 7 = 49 mal soviel wie die Erde von der Sonne erhält, also im ganzen 1 + 49 = 50 mal soviel. Das Licht, das wir vom Mond erhalten, ist 1/10000 des Lichts, das wir von der Sonne empfangen, daher können wir es vernachlässigen. Mit diesen Daten können wir die Temperatur des Himmels berechnen:
> ...



Q: http://www.agamen.de/humor/temperatur.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juli 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dort soll es auch noch nichts zu Trinken gegeben haben, was
> wahrscheinlich schlimmer war, als die 50° an sich.


 
zu trinken haben die Fahrgäste zuerst bekommen, aber nachdem sie
gemeckert hatten das es doch sehr warm im Zug ist, hat der Zugführer
es verweigert die Getränke gratis zu verteilen, wahrscheinlich ist er
am Gewinn der Kaltgetränke beteiligt.


----------



## argv_user (12 Juli 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> temperatur in der hölle < 444,6°C



Beim Autofahren ist das ja auch offensichtlich.
Der Himmel ist heiß, und neben Dir sitzt die kühle H.

Momentan sind es hier nur 25 Grad. Das geht ja noch.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Juli 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal ehrlich ... ich traue den 100 % hier ungefähr so weit wie den 95°
> in einer *parallelen Diskussion*


also dann halt hier mal meine Meinung, was ich von 95° halte:





> Der Saunaraum, der innen zumeist aus Holz besteht, wird mit einem Saunaofen auf eine Temperatur zwischen 80 °C und 100 °C erhitzt, bei trockener Luft kann die Temperatur bis zu 130 °C betragen.


Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sauna

Es kommt halt auf den http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hitzeindex an:





> Der Hitzeindex oder Heat Index (HI) ist eine in Einheiten der Temperatur angegebene Größe, die die gefühlte Temperatur auf Basis der gemessenen Lufttemperatur sowie der relativen Luftfeuchtigkeit beschreibt. Hintergrund ist deren gemeinsame Wirkung auf den menschlichen Organismus und das hierdurch bestimmte Wärmeempfinden, weshalb der Hitzeindex ein Ausdruck dafür ist, wie diese Faktoren in ihrer Kombination auf das tatsächliche Temperatur- und damit Wohlempfinden einer Person Einfluss nehmen. Dieser Einfluss wirkt über die Beeinträchtigung der Thermoregulation, insbesondere des Schwitzens, und hat eine maßgebliche Wirkung auf die individuelle Lebensqualität. Eine hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit behindert dabei die Transpiration über die Haut und wird daher in Kombination mit einer hohen Temperatur als schwüle Hitze wahrgenommen. Diese belastet den Kreislauf wesentlich stärker als eine trockene Hitze, weshalb beispielsweise Wüsten mit Temperaturen jenseits von 40 °C wesentlich leichter durch den Organismus verkraftet werden können, als Regenwälder mit einer wesentlich höheren Luftfeuchte, aber nur 30 °C.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juli 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> also dann halt hier mal meine Meinung, was ich von 95° halte:Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sauna
> 
> Es kommt halt auf den http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hitzeindex an:


 

dann kann ich ja nur hoffen das der Arbeitsplatz von Jan in der Wüste war *ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Juli 2010)

*stöhn*

draussen: 30°C
Werkstatt 29,2°C
Büro:       29,8°C

:sc1:


----------



## Paule (12 Juli 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Habe bei einer früheren Firma auch schon bei 80 - 95°C gearbeitet.


Jan meint sicher Fahrenheit:

```
80°F - 95°F == 26,6°C - 35°C
```


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (12 Juli 2010)

Geiles Gewitter heute mit Orkanböhen... 

Innerhalb von 3 Minuten ist die Temperatur um 10°C gefallen. Müll und Äste flogen durch die Gegend, der Himmel wurde schwarz, mein Büro sieht jetzt aus wie scheisse (hatte das Fenster auf :x), aber jetzt habe ich angenehme 27°C mit schwülwarmer Luft.

@Jan: Wir haben sogar Temperaturen um 1700°C, aber da Arbeitet keiner (jedenfalls kein Stammpersonal ) mehr. Wo waren denn die 95°C?? Haste nen Aufguss kontrolliert?? *ROFL*


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Jochen Kühner (12 Juli 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Jan meint sicher Fahrenheit:
> 
> ```
> 80°F - 95°F == 26,6°C - 35°C
> ```



Denk Ich nicht... Ich setz mich ja auch immer in die Sauna zum programmieren....


----------



## Paule (12 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Denk Ich nicht... Ich setz mich ja auch immer in die Sauna zum programmieren....


Aber doch sicher nur damit Du wieder naked vor Deinem Laptop sitzen kannst. 
*ROFL*


----------



## Krumnix (13 Juli 2010)

Temperaturen über 60°C und dann noch effektiv arbeiten glaube ich keinem Mensch, der das sagt. 

Ich war selbst in Indien und dort war es einige Zeit lang in der Halle bis zu 65°C warm. Da ging fast nix mehr mit Konzentration und so. Und das Laptop sowie die Anlagen hatte da richtig Probleme.
Auch das Atemen und bewegen war sehr anstrengend. Man hat eigentlich nur Wasser gesoffen und war kein einzigstes Mal aufs Klo gelaufen.

Auch ist es so, das ab 45/50°C das Eiweiß im Körper anfängt zu verklumpen. Dadurch können Aterien verstopfen und man fällt um.

In der Sauna bei 90°C und mehr liegt man meist nur gemütlich rum und arbeitet oder denkt nicht über komplizierte Dinge nach. 
Und spätestens nach 15mins geht man raus und kühlt sich stark ab.
Das ist locker für den Körper zu ertragen, da er eine gewisse Zeit diese
Temperaturen ertragen kann.

Aber einen 10-Stunden Tag, den fast jeder auf der Baustelle hat ist mit mehr als 60/65°C nicht zu ertragen und mit 100% Sicherheit auch gesundheitlich gefährlich.

95°C glaube ich auf jedenfall überhaupt nicht. Außer es sind unter 5mins, wo man sich in dem Bereich aufhält, wo es so warm ist!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Juli 2010)

Gestern 38Grad , heute 30 Grad.... Ich friere auch schon richtig.... Ich war mal in Riad da waren es 50 Grad allerdings eine trockene Hitze. 

Wie auch immer... es ist unangenehm


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Juli 2010)

Ich war auch schon 3 mal in Saudi, da hatte es immer um die 50 Grad, aber dadurch das es so trocken ist, ist das sehr sehr viel erträglicher als bei uns...


----------



## HaDi (13 Juli 2010)

Ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre her, hätte sich aber auch dieser Tage so ereignen können:
Bei 33 Grad Temperatur auf dem Hallenboden habe ich bitterlich gefroren.
Warum?
Vorher war ich 6h auf der Schaltschrankbühne über einer Schmiedepresse in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft zu einem Durchlaufofen, um "schnell" eine kleine Änderung zu machen.
Geht es eigentlich nur mir so, dass solche Kleinigkeiten nie auf Anhieb funktionieren, wenn
a) die Arbeitsbedingungen mies sind und/oder
b) es Freitag Nachmittag ist?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Juli 2010)

HaDi schrieb:


> ......a) die Arbeitsbedingungen mies sind und/oder
> b) es Freitag Nachmittag ist?
> 
> Grüße von HaDi


 

a+b) Sicher das ist Murphy....
b) würde mir nie passieren... Freitag wird nix geändert nur geschaut


----------



## Jan (13 Juli 2010)

HaDi schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre her, hätte sich aber auch dieser Tage so ereignen können:
> Bei 33 Grad Temperatur auf dem Hallenboden habe ich bitterlich gefroren.
> Warum?
> Vorher war ich 6h auf der Schaltschrankbühne über einer Schmiedepresse in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft zu einem Durchlaufofen, um "schnell" eine kleine Änderung zu machen.
> ...


 
Da bist du nicht alleine. 
Aber mit der Zeit weiß man, dass man wenn irgendwie möglich am Donnerstag keine großen Sachen anfängt und aufn Freitag auch nichts kleines. 
Es passiert fast immer etwas unvorhergesehenes.
Da kann ich momentan ein Lied von singen.


----------



## Jan (13 Juli 2010)

@ Helmut + Larry + Krumnix

Natürlich habe ich bei 95°C nicht 12 Stunden Programmiert (wie sollte man denn auch das PG kühlen?).
Es waren immer nur mehrere Minuten und auch nur grobe mechanische Arbeiten. Also nicht viel mit konzentrieren.
95°C sind in Trocknern von Lackieranlagen nicht selten; es soll sogar Trockner mit 120°C geben.
Später haben wir dann auch Flaschen mit Luft bekommen.
Wenn man 20 Min. kühle Luft hat, läßt es sich noch ertragen.

Momentan muss ich zwischendurch auch mal in die Sauna, aber auch nicht zum programmieren, sondern nur um z. B. die Tatsächliche Temperatur zu messen oder zu schauen, ob der automatische Aufguss funktioniert.

Ich denke, etwas genauer erläutert, wird man mir es glauben.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich mich 10 Stunden bei über 50°C konzentrieren kann; wobei ich mich dann frage, wer zuerst den Geist auf gibt; mein PG oder ich.


----------



## nade (14 Juli 2010)

Also Büro auch um die 30° am Montag gewesen...

Und zu den um die 90-100°, das ist ein "kühler" Arbeitsplatz für die Feuerwehr bei einem brennenden Haus und Innenangriff. "Asphaltschlampen" ähhh die da Rumrennen für neue Fahrbahnen zu Asphaltieren, die haben auch immer eine wunderschöne Fußbodenheizung....


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (14 Juli 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Es waren immer nur mehrere Minuten und auch nur grobe mechanische Arbeiten.



Das haben die in Tschernobyl aufm Dach auch gesagt.. *ROFL*

Nee, mal spaß beiseite, wir haben auch Bereiche in denen es 80°C und mehr ist, aber effektiv Arbeiten tut da keiner mehr..



Wir haben jetzt in einigen Büros und Schaltwarten auf zusätzliche OBI-Klimaanlagen umgerüstet. Das macht die Sache schon erträglicher..



gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Sockenralf (14 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Büro heute: kuschelige 32°
Werkstatt: 32°
Unsere Schalträume sind alle gekühlt (22°)--> da besteht keine Gefahr und das Arbeiten ist angenehm (solange man drinnen bleibt )
In einer Produktionshalle haben wir heute am Hauptbedienpult einer Anlage satte 38° gemessen, und das lag nicht daran, daß sich die FaSi und der BR-Vorsitzende angebrüllt / fast gehauen haben, ob das nun zulässig ist oder nicht *ROFL* --> der techn. Leiter hat die beiden dann getrennt und "vermittelt"

Bei der Hitze sind alle irgendwie "leicht gereizt"


MfG


----------

